# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Super Hornet F/A-18F от Ричарда Т Ван Зандта 2-го

## Kasatka

Прошу любить и жаловать! 

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...a18f/index.htm

=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Красиво.
Тонировка хороша! Кабина очень понравилась.
Только технички что то не видно. 
Я не в теме, есть она там? =))

----------


## Nazar

Хороша модель, спора нет, вот только с полным перерезанием расшивки и накатыванием клепки, дяденька по-моему приврал, специально сравнил все фото с моделью, один в один.
Либо он мазохист, сначала все залил, а потом воспроизвел с филигранной точностью.

----------


## Vadim Saveliev (Canada)

Наклейки взяты отсюда:
http://www.twobobs.net/index.html?ta...ml&lang=en-us?

Two bobs не дает техничек.  Кстати, как быть в таком случае

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Two bobs не дает техничек.  Кстати, как быть в таком случае


Можно взять техничку других производителей. В частности есть от Hi Decal Line, правда на А/С, но думаю вполне подошел бы.
Постараюсь  в ближайшее время сделать обзор на эту декаль.

----------


## Nazar

У меня есть "маленькая " кучка дек на семейство F\A-18 , отличная (но не совсем полная техничка) у суперскайл , отличная ( во всех отношениях) у HDL, да забыл,   и супер техничка на F\A-18E и F\A-18F у Хоббидекал (но дороговатая)

----------


## Vadim Saveliev

A как Хоббидекал пишется в оригинале?

----------


## Nazar

> A как Хоббидекал пишется в оригинале?


Так и пишется "HOBBYDECAL"

----------

